# Service/Generator wiring



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep your right imo.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks. I just hate to call out someone else’s work. I don’t care if they fix it. I just need to state in my invoice to them that it is incorrect and installed by others. Get that liability off of me.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

The bolted neutral buses was sort of touched on about two months ago. Some older panels ( Crouse Hines??? ) had a non isolated buss. I questioned if you could buy an isolated neutral bar and install it as an add on. I have seen several ATS installs where they did not isolate the grounds and neutrals in the panels.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The person that screwed up was the contractor that installed the ATS.
You are on the site now, charged with making the installation conforming.
You mentioned re-pulling wire. If the installation is in EMT, you shouldn't need a ground wire under certain conditions.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Raceway is PVC so no luck there.*


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Just write "Emergency Disconnect" on it and magically the electrons will know what to do.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> Just write "Emergency Disconnect" on it and magically the electrons will know what to do.


Should be easy to re-pull and replace the loadcenter.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Customer has already spent 3500$ cleaning up issues. I can fix this panel and redo it but that would be 2000$ probably and considering they paid for an inspected generator install to the tune of 13k they really shouldn't have to pay me. Other contractor should fix it for free imo. And shame on the inspector for never looking inside and catching it.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

blueheels2 said:


> Customer has already spent 3500$ cleaning up issues. I can fix this panel and redo it but that would be 2000$ probably and considering they paid for an inspected generator install to the tune of 13k they really shouldn't have to pay me. Other contractor should fix it for free imo. And shame on the inspector for never looking inside and catching it.


I agree with " shame on inspector for not looking inside" however, due to OSHA and liability issues in many areas the electrical inspector cannot open panels. Go figure. If the EC riggs up the cover and the inspector takes it off, what happens if the inspector cannot put it back on? The EC has to be on site to open up equipment. Also think of the delays and logistics.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

To be fair to the inspector the panel was so full I’m not sure he could tell if it was wired correctly or not.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I just saw this 3 wire in-3 wire out of an ATS install yesterday. I believe they actually spliced onto the SE cable in the meterbase. They also used a male adapter in the top of the ATS and just caulked around it. Sigh. Thats what happens when you get a plumber to put in a generator for you.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I've caught at least one panel where they repulled 4-wire to it when they installed the generator, however they kept the green bonding screw still in. Inspector didn't catch that one either. 

And to be 100% fair and honest, inspectors have a tough job sometimes. It's hard to catch EVERY SINGLE code violation.


----------

